# 3 syllables superlative no adjectival "e"?



## Tazzler

Hi,

A simple yes or no question. My book says this:

_If the comparitive form of the adjective has three or more syllables, no inflectional ending is added._

It fails to mention if the same applies to superlatives. I'm wondering if it does. 

Thank you!


----------



## HKK

No, the final -e works in long superlatives the way it usually does.
as in: _het ingewikkeldste boek_


----------



## optimistique

I am actually wondering if the above statement is true at all, even for comparatives.

Dat is een ingewikkelder*e* film dan deze.
Dat is een ingewikkelder film dan deze.

Does your book give any examples?


----------



## Grytolle

I've read the same thing on onzetaal's site I think... Maybe you need an e there because "film" is masculine, optimistique? Feminine adjective-schwa can often be apocated in slightly dialectal speech after -er: een schoner vrouw


----------



## Joannes

optimistique said:


> I am actually wondering if the above statement is true at all, even for comparatives.
> 
> Dat is een ingewikkelder*e* film dan deze.
> Dat is een ingewikkelder film dan deze.
> 
> Does your book give any examples?


We've had a discussion about this earlier. I think you give a good example for a case in which sources advise you to say *ingewikkelder*! Personally, I would say *ingewikkeldere*, though.

At least, when I speak Standard Dutch  - Grytolle explained how come.


----------



## Tazzler

A little late. It gives these:

_eenvoudig (simple)_
_eeen eenvougier oplossing (a more simple solution)_

_gemakkelijk (comfortable)_
_een gemakkelijker stoel (a more comfortable stool)_


----------



## BrunoR

I don't know whether it's a real rule or not, we would still rather say 'een gemakkelijkere stoel' and 'een eenvoudigere oplossing'.


----------



## Grytolle

"een eenvoudiger' oplossing" seems more fluent, definitely because of the following vowel, but yeah, always writing -e is a safe solution


----------

